

Gloves That Recognize Sign Language and Translate It Into Text  - susanhi
http://techland.time.com/2012/11/01/best-inventions-of-the-year-2012/slide/enable-talk-gloves/

======
softbuilder
I see projects like this pop up from time to time. This might be the first one
I've seen that is hardware. Usually they are tracking and/or pattern
recognition.

In any case, while some rudimentary communication might be possible, sign
languages tend to have a large improv component, plus facial expressions and
body posture all contribute to meaning.

 __Frighteningly ambitious opportunity __: Capture _all_ of the signer's
output (hands, face, body) and correctly translate _that_ into English.

